# Next step for Greek descent person to become Greek citizen?



## Soufli (Apr 14, 2018)

I've seen a few posts on this subject but I'm having trouble finding out where exactly I go with all my paperwork.
I was born in Canada, both parents born in Greece and Greek Orthodox.
I am trying to find out where to go apply for my Greek citizenship once I have collected all necessary documents.

Listed below are the documents I have had apostilled by the Greek consulate in Toronto or by Greek authorities in my parents Prefecture in Greece.

1-My Canadian birth certificate, which includes parents birth places and birth dates.
2-My parents emigration to Canada documents.
3-My parents Canadian passports.
4-My parents Greek identification cards from before they left Greece.
5-My father's military records and official honorable discharge.
6-My parents birth certificates from their town's city hall in Greece.
7-My parents marriage certificate from their town's city hall in Greece.
8-My Canadian passport.

So once I have the above documents, what is the next step in apply for Greek citizenship?

I have heard several variables but no one can say for sure.

thanks for any help or advice.

ps- Greek lawyers have all had different stories and want to charge a great deal of money to do the job. I have little faith in their honesty or skills after having been ripped off and given the run around by a couple of them dealing with different issues.


----------

